# Sharing Appartment



## rcrajc (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi All

I am moving SG on 3rd week of Aug and in search of apartment to share to move in. Exploring for a place to stay. Moving from Indonesia and IT Professional 
My office is around Tai seng Avenue and exploring limited distance around

Bachelor/34/Indian as human identity layball:

Cheers


----------



## stonetable21 (Apr 20, 2012)

Hey, I'm Abhishek Premnath.. Look me up on fb


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

you should look up rental sites. I doubt anybody gonna come here and 'invite' you over, since the current property market is very 'hot'


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Room for Rent in Singapore - Room Rental & Roommates in Singapore
You'll have to pay for membership to use the site effectively (despite them claiming it's all free).
But it's still much cheaper and easier than a property agent.


----------

